# South Again outta town report



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Guys!!

Over here in Texas working for the Winter and managed to get out and do some fishing Sunday! The trout fishing is pretty stinking good over here right now! 1st wade I managed 10 Trout / 8 solid keepers. 2nd wade I managed 2 Trout and a nice slot Red. Add that to the stringer my good Friend Ryan had and... We had a solid box of fish!

Can't wait till the Spring to get back home to Guiding but these quick trips will really help me from going nuts!!

..... See you out there


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you get a new boat Brad? Hurry home, you know I'll need some help this spring!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Did you get a new boat Brad? Hurry home, you know I'll need some help this spring!


 Thats my Buddys boat... 21' Majek / Texas Slam edition. Really a neat little tunnel hull boat!!


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some nice looking specs Brad....glad you're getting to do some fishing while you're out there. We're you using those popping corks in the background?

REELGOOD
218 Triton Bay Explorer


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Very healthy looking specs! Looks like fun.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

looks like a GREAT workout/exercise program to me...lifting all those fish. :thumbup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

REELGOOD said:


> Those are some nice looking specs Brad....glad you're getting to do some fishing while you're out there. We're you using those popping corks in the background?
> 
> REELGOOD
> 218 Triton Bay Explorer


Mr. Harry,
we were not throwing the corks. There was just one tied on a rod, we were throwing regular old plastics on 1/4oz jig heads. I was throwing a Norton Sand Eel Jr...


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Was wondering if they were still in a pattern where the corks would work...thanks and see you in the Spring Brad.

REELGOOD
218 Triton Bay Explorer


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Where in Texas are yall?


----------

